# Toros Started in 2 pulls in -9F!



## Hec In Omaha (Jan 10, 2021)

Cleared 3” off of my driveway and a neighbors driveway yesterday. Went out to the shed and drug out my CCR3650 and my 421 with an HSSK50. It was -9F , our high temp for the day, and both started in 2 Pulls. My 421 has electric start but I didn’t use it. This is the coldest temp I have ever been out clearing snow. No starter fluid needed. Amazing engines.

Hec


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, all my units, even ones with electric start, get pull started .... -9 is sure cold, were going down to 10 degrees tonight, so our wind chill will probably be in the minus's range.


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

Oneacer said:


> Yeah, all my units, even ones with electric start, get pull started .... -9 is sure cold, were going down to 10 degrees tonight, so our wind chill will probably be in the minus's range.


I maybe use electric start once every three years out of novelty purposes. Most of the time I’m way too lazy to find and use the cord. Plus, if everything is right with the carb, 1-2 pulls is all it should take. Pulling is a good test to make sure everything is kosher.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

all my chit starts 1 pull with 2 primes on the 358cc 318cc tec L head or the ohv358cc tecumseh at -25
lct 414cc 3 primes starts 1 pull at -25


----------



## GKK (Apr 29, 2021)

I was pleasantly surprised my 2450 started on the second pull in -7 degrees yesterday morning. It almost started on the first pull but sputtered a bit and died. Gave it a couple extra primer pushes and it lite off on the second pull. When it's warmer it almost always starts on the first pull. I switched to Trufuel a few years ago and give it a lot of the credit. The blower seems to run smoother and smokes less on initial start-up (even at a 40 to1 mix). Yes it costs more but it seems worth it to keep the old girl running well and hopefully for a long time.


----------



## Ballroomblitz (Nov 20, 2015)

I generally use electric start only as I have a retractable extension cord on my unheated garage ceiling, simple pull to use, pull to retract.

What I do however is on one of the coldest days of the season anywhere near (-20c, -13F) I will pull crank the machine to life, and sure enough 1 crank and max 2 cranks always does the job.

I do this just to ensure my beast (tecumseh HMSK-100) is in good working order, if it gave me any issue at all pull cranking that would be a sign to give it a bit of additional maintaince.


----------



## Hec In Omaha (Jan 10, 2021)

I must confess, I did reach for the extension cord to use the electric starter on my 421, but it was stiff as a board and I was afraid of unrolling it for fear of breaking the insulation. I need to invest in a good cold temp extension cord now that I think about it! Any recommendations?

Hec


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

Hec In Omaha said:


> the extension cord to use the electric starter on my 421, but it was stiff as a board


Ahhhhh "Chinese Plasticizing Rubber" , or CPR Cord for short...............They put CPR is shoes soles(My dad's broken leg from CPR walmart yard loafers on cold ground), tires, air hoses, etc, etc...........The cheaper to product, higher temp it plasticizes at, seen some stuff around 60F even....lol




Hec In Omaha said:


> I need to invest in a good cold temp extension cord now that I think about it! Any recommendations?


Seriously though, I've had real good luck with *this cord*, -15F the other day here and it was still okay, not great like it was 80F soft, but okay still for -15F.....
It's SJTW, guess that's rated down to -40F. _*Same*_, cord but at ebay

And for what's worth

*SJEOOW* is -58F

*SJEOW* is -94F


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

I got several 12ga extension cords from Home Depot, made by Rigid. Or at least with their name on them. A couple bucks more than the cheapest ones, but they don't get stiff in the cold.


----------



## Tosh (Jan 31, 2018)

Hec In Omaha said:


> I must confess, I did reach for the extension cord to use the electric starter on my 421, but it was stiff as a board and I was afraid of unrolling it for fear of breaking the insulation. I need to invest in a good cold temp extension cord now that I think about it! Any recommendations?
> 
> Hec


Cheap fix: just take the extension cord inside before any upcoming snowstorm.


----------

